# FOTOS TOMADAS POR LIA V VERANO 2008



## Canelita

Lía, lindísimas las fotos, las del Regatas, las panorámicas con los acantilados, los pelícanos (perfil con papada, ay no, qué feo, :lol Las de la cruz te salieron espectaculares, ese cielo no parecía de Lima, hasta parece photoshopeado... y la última picture, pobres, se les ve muy frescos con polo y shorts, pero la procesión va por dentro... :nuts:

¡Gracias mil y salud con una Coca-Cola heladita!!!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ultimo piso del Miraflores Park Hotel*


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas tardes y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios y también para los que no comentan.
Inka, y Canelita, cuando en Miraflores, Barranco el cielo está nublado Chorrillos está despejado, voy a poner fotos para que vean las diferentes tonalidades del cielo, y como se nubla por sectores:nuts:El regreso por la Costa Verde (no tan verde) o Circuito de Playas Chachi Dibós (así dijo que se llamaba anoche G. Torres en el programa A la Vuelta de la Escquina). Miraflorino-dodo, se ve que te encanta ese hotel*


























































































ENTRAMOS A MIRAFLORES


----------



## Lia_01

ARRIBA LARCOMAR







































































:cheers:


----------



## Canelita

Lía, me has hecho recordar con ésta tu última entrega sobre los acantilados y lo peligrosos que pueden ser...por aquí ha estado lloviendo fuertemente por más de una semana, y las colinas que en verano se pelaron por los incendios, ahora están totalmente empapadas de agua. Aquí a muchos les gusta vivir en las cimas y construyen tremendas mansiones, siempre una que otra termina cayéndose, es triste pero a la naturaleza hay que respetarla.

También me has hecho recordar del túnel por el que se pasa para ir a Chorrillos...recuerdo que de chicos gritábamos como locos al entrar (por el factor eco), era tan divertido. Hace 2 años estábamos con mi sobrinito de 3 años, y las más grandecitas de 10-12 años que sabían de la "tradición". Empezamos a gritar, y el más pequeñín de 3 años comenzó a llorar, gran bautizo el que le dimos... :nuts:

Y finalmente...estaba pensando qué bonito sería hacer un thread de los puentes de Lima, que no faltan y los hay muy bonitos, bonitos a medias y no tan bonitos...antiquísimos...más nuevos y modernos...romántico/trágicos...en fin. Quizá una asignatura pendiente. Empezaré a hacer una lista... 

¡Gracias, Lía, un abrazo!!!


----------



## Lia_01

Canelita te referirás a ese túnel que sales de la playa de la Herradura (playa que ya no existe) hacia Chorrillos? ese túnel era recontra peligroso, asaltaban a los autos, debe existir todavía, no tengo ni idea.
Me parece muy interesante tu idea de los puentes (me has recordar a los Puentes de Madison, que romántico), así como miraflorino hace sus threads por temas.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Siempre me ha gustado pasar por ahí, jaja... Es chévere!


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lia, hermozas las fotos ! esos acantilados son unicos, la parte de Barranco se ve descuidada. Bello el dia para estar en la playa , mas que seguro te la pasastes super.

P.s: Que HORRIBLE que son los pelicanos. Unos de los animales mas feos !


----------



## MiguelKNA

para mi gusto, Miraflores es el distito más hermoso del Perú: la magnificencia de sus edificios, la majestuosidad de sus parques, la dulzura de su brisa lo hacen hacer para mi el top de los top de los distritos del cono sur de Pacífico Americano


----------



## mangolight

MiguelKNA said:


> para mi gusto, Miraflores es el distito más hermoso del Perú: la magnificencia de sus edificios, la majestuosidad de sus parques, la dulzura de su brisa lo hacen hacer para mi el top de los top de los distritos del cono sur de Pacífico Americano


asu que exagerao!


----------



## alejandro.c

Lia_01 said:


> Canelita te referirás a ese túnel que sales de la playa de la Herradura (playa que ya no existe) hacia Chorrillos?


?COMO la playa de la Herradura ya no existe? Qué sucedió?:shocked:


----------



## kaMetZa

Ou! Qué chéveres fotos Lía!! Hace días no entraba a tu thread xD!! Bonitas las fotos del lado de la coste y de Miraflores desde Chorrillos !!! Qué rica la playa xD!!!


----------



## Lia_01

alejandro.c said:


> ?COMO la playa de la Herradura ya no existe? Qué sucedió?:shocked:


No he ido, pero un alcalde que ya pasó a mejor vida quiso ampliar no sé qué y la dinamitó, quedaron rocas sobre la arena, así redujo la playa no tiene casi arena, como pasa en la Costa Verde de Barranco con los restaurants que han instalado en plena playa han ocupado casi toda la arena. Es decir que hay sólo una franja de playa:bash:


----------



## A380_luis

^^

si pero no se preocupen, eso tiene solución, lo que se debe hacer es construir una especie de dique que regule la arena que sale de la playa con las corrientes, para eso se hace un previo estudio y luego se construye.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

La costa "no tan" verde.... Cheverìsimos tus aportes Lía... siempre me pregunto .. y hoy, donde habrà estado Lìa con su camarita????

Gracias Lia!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Vane : esperemos que por la calle Colón !!!!*

y quizás mañana 31 de enero podamos ver las fotos que tú deseas ver !!!:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Vane de Rosas said:


> La costa "no tan" verde.... Cheverìsimos tus aportes Lía... siempre me pregunto .. y hoy, donde habrà estado Lìa con su camarita????
> 
> Gracias Lia!


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias a todos

Vane, algo se tiene que hacer con esa costa verde, yo no sé por qué no la "embellecen", tenemos la suerte de tener la capital, creo que la única pegada al mar y no le damos bola, como muchos dicen, vivimos todavía de espaldas al mar. Exactamente dime que vista quieres, porque dodi está que dale y dale con la calle Colón:nuts:mmmmmm, cuenta cuenta Vane:lol:
Dodi, hoy no he podido ir por tus calle Colón, yo el año pasado dos veces pasé por ahí y tomé bastantes fotos, no las conservas???*

Fotos de diferentes calles miraflorinas, que calor que hace, y como cansa caminar con este climahno:

Av. Pardo:









perrita viejita y miope:









Av. Bolognesi:









hotel de coreanos:




































Embajada del Canadá



























Restaurant criollo Las Brujas de Cachiche









Luna, esta operada de un ojo y tiene un genio terrible la pobre, quería saltarme encima:bash::bash::bash:



























La pileta está apagadahno:


----------



## Lia_01

Ahora nos vamos caminando por la paralela, la avenida Grau:


















Casa de ancianos, aquí vivió la primera esposa de Luis Alberto Sánchez hasta su muerte:


















Restaurant Victoria que en realidad es el Vivaldi de siempre, muy lindo, pero nunca veo gente:




































Un hotel o hostal


----------



## el_ched

ke feo esta Miraflores

no tiene estilo, no tiene una idea comun

solo me gusta los arboles de la Av. Pardo

sin eso, la Av. Pardo seria bien fea


y sus calles ke la rodean tambien


----------



## Lia_01

casa de la calle Francia, es preciosa por dentro, felizmente todavía existe:




































que extraño, un jardincito cercado en plena vereda:nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

Estás serán las casas gemelas en la calle General Suárez?










al frente de las casas mellizas:





































A una cuadra de distancia en Alfonso Ugarte, qué es estÓ????


----------



## J Block

Qué lindas las últimas fotos Lía! Me encanta la avenida Jorge Chávez. 










Ajajajaja!! Me da risa esa estructura...no sé por qué...:lol:


----------



## dra.naths

^^ eso no es La Tarumba??? 

Lindas fotos Lía!


----------



## roberto_vp

naths12 said:


> eso no es La Tarumba???


Si, si es La Tarumba.

Muy buenas fotos Lia, se me hace que esa zona en la Av. Jorge Chavez cerca al cruce con Pardo se esta volviendo mas de oficinas.

Me encanto la foto del 'chino de la esquina' :


----------



## Miraflorino

*"el chino de la esquina"*

Vá desapareciendo la típica bodeguita esquinera... en Paraguay es "el coreano de la esquina".... en fín,ya parece una estampa del pasado !!!!...
Lía : Asi es... la señora es Yábar-Dávila,pero no tiene hijos con Fernando... 
Gracias por las fotos de las Casas Gemelas de la General Suárez...me encantan !!!!... 
No sé porque esa zona de la Jorge Chávez y calles aledañas no me llaman tanto la atención como otras zonas miraflorinas... siendo bastanteagradable,pero no me produce mayor interés que si siento por otras zonas. 


roberto_vp said:


> Si, si es La Tarumba.
> 
> Muy buenas fotos Lia, se me hace que esa zona en la Av. Jorge Chavez cerca al cruce con Pardo se esta volviendo mas de oficinas.
> 
> Me encanto la foto del 'chino de la esquina' :


----------



## DoctorZero

Geniales tus fotos Lia!
La Bodega Cam hasta hace poco conservaba afiches publicitarios de los años 70's en sus paredes. Espero que sigan ahí... la última vez que fuí sentí como si el tiempo no hubiera pasado en medio de esas vitrinas de madera e imagenes con productos que ya pasaron a mejor vida.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y muchas gracias.
Block, me habían dicho que allí estudiaban o ensayaban teatro.
Naths, y block, Roberto dice que es la Tarumba.
"El chino de la esquina", todavía existen, claro que la mayoría ya no son chinos completos porque son los descendientes de los chinos que se han casado con peruanas o peruanos. Estos chinos sólo los encontramos en los distritos antiguos, no creo que San Borja, Surco, La Molina.......existan?
Doctor zero, un día recopilaré fotos de algunos chinos de la esquina, antes que desaparezcan por completo (me refiero a la tienda, no al chino:lol.
Dodi, me pasa igual que a tí, primera vez que he pasado caminando por esa avenida.
Una caminata por la playa Miraflores en Enero:*
Club Waikiki:


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Miraflorino

*Me encanta mirar La Rosa Náutica desde arriba*

Exactamente desde el Parque


----------



## Miraflorino

*Me encanta mirar La Rosa Náutica desde arriba*

Exactamente desde el Parque O'Donovan... aunque ahora lo están remodelando... 
Lía : no te olvides de la casa Tudor de Grimaldo del Solar casi Avenida Benavides,de las 3 casonas antiguas de un piso del Pasaje Sucre (creo que son la número 110,128 y 132). La casona de la calle San Martín 850.... por favor,tómales fotos antes que las derrumben !!!!... Gracias !!!!...y también de las 3 casonas campestres de la cuadra 7 de Porta,entre Juan Fanning y la calle Buenos Aires... con aire centroeuropeo.. 2 quedan juntas y la otra estilo medio Tudor está al frente...


----------



## Lia_01

*Dodo, y desde abajo no te gusta???hno:
Yo he tomado fotos de todas esas casas que me dices o no? No conozco la calle Buenos Aires:nuts: *
Calle San Martín cuadra 8:



























sospecho que la que quieres está en la esquina de San Martín con Sucre?


----------



## Chocaviento

Excelentes todos  Lia como siempre las mejores, se ve que sabes tomarlas muy bien : felicitaciones, siempre es un gusto visitar tus temas


----------



## dra.naths

Lía, en esta casa funciona algun nido o algo?? .. porque ese color rojo tan llamativo?? hno:... o es alguna oficina de la embajada de Venezuela?? (lo digo x el color rojo... es que realmente eso da calambre al ojo) :lol:



Lia_01 said:


> Calle San Martín cuadra 8:


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué bonito ver los acantilados verdes y la Rosa Náutica, algún día tendría que visitarla. Aunque creo que más me provoca ir al lonche del Marriott...  No provoca echarse sobre esas piedrecillas en la playa, debe ser incómodo... hno:

Gracias Lía, lindas las fotos, como siempre... :cheers:


----------



## Limanidad

J Block said:


> Qué lindas las últimas fotos Lía! Me encanta la avenida Jorge Chávez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ajajajaja!! Me da risa esa estructura...no sé por qué...:lol:


Donde actualmente se encuentra La Tarumba, fue la sala "Cocolido"; que algunos, jovenes en los ochenta, deben de recordar como una casa cuya fachada semejaba un bosque, este teatro era de propiedad de la actriz Aurora Colina. Como siempre muy buenas fotos Lia.


----------



## Lia_01

*Muchas gracias chocavientos, naths, canelita, limanidad...
Naths, a lo mejor:lol::lol:, que horripilante ese rojo con el verde perico :nuts:hno:generalmente los nidos los pintan rosadito, amarillo claro, colores pasteles. 
Canelita, yo también prefiero Marriott. No me gustan las playas de piedrashno:Además siempre pueden haber fierros, cosas oxidadas... muy peligroso.
Limanidad, siiii tienes razón, ya recuerdo, pero que raro se ve ahora con ese toldo azul:nuts:
Las casas de Miraflorino, que muchas de ellas ya no estarán dentro de poco, empezamos por Paseo de la República volteando por la calle San Martín:*









La parte de atrás de la mole que han construído en 28 de Julio:









calle San Martín 850:




























Esquina San Martín con Sucre:


















volteamos por Sucre, las casas de un sólo piso que quería Dodi:



















Un edificio entre las casas:


----------



## Lia_01

Grimaldo del Solar, la misma cuadra donde está el edificio de la Telefónica:









casa RIP:




























ADIOS CASA PARA SIEMPRE:goodnight:bash:



















CALLE DIEZ CANSECO

UNA BELLA QUINTA:









EDIFICIOS RECIÉN PINTADITOS:


----------



## roberto_vp

una pena, Q.E.P.D. hno:

Me gusta el edificio del Scotiabank en Larco pero ese color me parece un poco chillon aunque facil es asi porque recien lo pintaron.

PD: a mi tampoco me gustan las playas de piedras :s


----------



## DoctorZero

roberto_vp said:


> Me gusta el edificio del Scotiabank en Larco pero ese color me parece un poco chillon aunque facil es asi porque recien lo pintaron.


Yo creo que fue un gran error cambiarle de color a ese edificio. Si querían hacer un cambio pues no hubieran optado por un color tan chillón ya que en esa zona de Miraflores se ve bastante fuera de lugar.


----------



## J Block

Un gris claro o beige hubiera quedado perfecto.

Qué pena por esa casa. Encima el edificio que van a construir es horrible.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Plano del Barrio Alegre de Miraflores*

Este es el Barrio Alegre que describe Mario Vargas Llosa en La Ciudad y los Perros... El mismo vivió allí de 1950 a 1952 aproximadamente...


----------



## Claudia4681

Bonitas fotos de el Minimundo


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas tardes y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, a Canelita que me olvidé ayer saludarla por "nuestro día", que deberían ser más días, a Inka, Roberto, doctor-zero, Block, Trick, Miraflorino, Chocaviento, Claudia4681....y a todos los que han visto las fotos sea para rajar o todo lo contrario.:lol:
Respecto al artículo del papá de la China creo que tiene razón a medias, es decir que si Miraflores se hubiera quedado igual que hace treinta años no tendríamos los lindos malecones de hoy, recuerdo que eran basurales, tampoco tendríamos la Huaca Juliana que ya la hubieran lotizado, además estaba tapada, era un cerro mugriento y peligroso, donde todo el barrio iba a pasear con motos y bicicletas, también tiraban los jardineros la maleza ahí. No tendríamos LARCOMAR, que además de agrandar el Parque Salazar se le sacó provecho al acantilado y se hizo ese hermoso Centro Comercial, hoy es un atractivo turístico. Además gracias a Larcomar se contruyó el bello hotel Marriot, y todos los que están por ahí cerca como el Plaza.....etc. El Parque Central estaba lleno de ratas, la gente hacía picnic dejando todos los desechos tirados, no habían muchas flores,
muy descuidado. Había mucha prostitución en cada esquina miraflorina, además de comercialización de drogas. Se han recuperado muchas áreas verdes. Roberto tienes razón, no es culpa de los arquitectos sino los que ponen su capital (las constructoras) para que se construya tal o cual inmueble y también las autoridades ediles. En calles tan angostas deberían dar licencia para que se contruyan hasta 8 pisos. Creo que debería ordenarse un poco esto, y también estudiar un poco los diseños y desechar esas contrucciones de muy mal gusto, por ejemplo ese cajón amarillo que han hecho en el terreno de lo que fue el palacio Marsanohno:horrendo.
Yo tengo una lista de por lo menos 10 edificios que rompen la armonía del distrito, además de causar un malestar a la vista:nuts:espantosos, pero no los voy a nombrar porque al ser estos foros públicos puedo resentir a alguién que viva en uno de esos o tal vez lo diseñó:bash:
Miraflorino, que gracioso "el barrio alegre", no me había percatado, es decir dónde vivía MVLL??? en Fanning creo.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Algunos "CHINOS DEL ESQUINA" que todavía existen en algunas esquinas miraflorinas:
Esquina Atahualpa con Chiclayo, el chino de antes lo ha vendido a unos nuevos chinos:*









*La Familia Chan, están desde el bisabuelo, construyeron su vivienda arriba de la bodega en esquina calle Piura con Coronel Inclán:*










*
Antes era el Chino Carlos, ahora es el chino Julio su hijo, me conocé desde que yo era una bebe ya que mis padres vivían hace muchos años muy cerca. Esquina Independencia con Enrique Palacios:*










*Lean arriba a la derecha ESTANCO DE SAL, no sé en qué año sería pero sòlo ahí se vendía sal doméstica, ya que el Estado tenía el monopolio de la sal:*










*Chino Julio con 75 años de edad:*


----------



## GatoNegro

Como de costumbre, tus fotos muy buenas, pero esa última es simpatiquísima. Gracias a tu dedicación, vamos a conocer cada rincón de Miraflores...


----------



## Lia_01

*Hace unas semanas fui a la Librería Zeta que queda en Comandante Espinar a comprarme unas revistas, y también ver algunos libros. Queda prácticamente casi en la esquina con la avenida Dos de Mayo en Miraflores, volteando quedaba la casa de Julio RAmón Ribeyro que hoy hay un edificio en su lugar:*


----------



## Lia_01

*hola gatonegro, muchas gracias

seguimos en la avenida Dos de Mayo:
Una linda casa, parece de cuentos:*






















































*:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Al fin un PERRO FIGURETI:banana:*


----------



## Lia_01

*este restauranta antes se llamaba....no me acuerdo, pero era de Carola Audry la primera esposa del arquitecto y ex presidente de la República Fernando Belaúnde Terry:*



















*LLegamos a la avenida Santa Cruz, y le tomo fotos a la Iglesia (pertenece también a los vicentinos) La Asunción, no sé cuando la construyeron, no tiene un ángulo para tomarle foto de toda la fachada, ya la puerta principal está en la calle Mendiburu (paralela a La Mar), es una iglesia muy rara, es decir su construcción:*









*ESTAS SON LAS PUERTAS LATERALES*



























*COLEGIO NACIONAL SCIPION LLONA, es antiquísima la construcción, una de las primeras en el distrito, me parece que es de adobe:*


----------



## dra.naths

Lía, me encantaron tus últimas fotos!!.. hace tiempo que no camino por Dos de Mayo.. y con respecto a eso... Yo no sabia que la casa de Ribeyro estaba donde ahora esta este edificio!!! conozco ese edificio desde que entregaron las llaves a los propietarios... he ido mil veces ahi.. y nunca me entere que en su antigua vida habia sido la casa de Ribeyro hno:hnohno: bueno.. lo unico que me gusta de ese edificio es la vista a la embajada de Brasil por la ventana de la sala y por la ventana de la cocina una apetitosa vista a KFC, Pizza Hut, Papa John's.. q no daba ganas de cocinar sino de ir a comer algo por ahi.. jijiji.. 



Lia_01 said:


> *Hace unas semanas fui a la Librería Zeta que queda en Comandante Espinar a comprarme unas revistas, y también ver algunos libros. Queda prácticamente casi en la esquina con la avenida Dos de Mayo en Miraflores, volteando quedaba la casa de Julio RAmón Ribeyro que hoy hay un edificio en su lugar:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Naths, me equivoqué, es el edificio de la esquina, el que sale a la derecha de la foto, de ladrillo natural, vivía esquina 2 de Mayo con Espinar.*


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lia, como siempre usted mostrandonos fotos de este bello distrito. Su dedicacion es de admirar al igual que el afecto que usted siente por su tan querido distrito. Gracias por las fotos !


----------



## roberto_vp

Lia muy buenas fotos! Desde que naci hasta los 5 años yo vivi en esa zona, incluso a mi y a mi hermano nos bautizaron en la Iglesia La Asuncion. De los chinos de la esquina te falto la bodega Arakaki (tiene otra mas grande en la Av. Belen) que queda por ahi cerca  Me gusta el tratatamiento que le han dado a las veredas a la Av. La Mar.. espero que poco a poco esa zona vaya mejorando, aunque ahora se ha vuelto todo un destino gastronomico del distrito pues hay muchas buenas cebicherias ahi :cheers:


----------



## Claudia4681

Este tipo de casas bi-familiares hay por la zona q vivo.








Buenas fotos Lia.... el chinito de la bodega se ve carismatico


----------



## Lucuma

:nutsensaba que mis perros eran los únicos figuretis:lol:

chvrss tus fotos Lía


----------



## Miraflorino

*Su pesar es por los ranchos miraflorinos*

En realidad lo que mas lamenta Rafo Leon (no tengo acentos) es la destruccion de los ranchos miraflorinos... esas Casas Huertas suburbanas,campestres construidas por inmigrantes italianos y alemanes principalmente... Un ejemplo,la que aun subsiste (hasta cuando ????) en la misma esquina de la Avenida 28 de Julio,290 y Ocharán..está en diagonal de la que han demolido.. hay una casona color ocre,que es el tipico ejemplo de Rancho Miraflorino.. eso es lo que mas lamenta Rafo Leon... es por eso que no se cuelga el titulo de "pasadista"... 
Respecto a la casa de Vargas Llosa,pues estaba en la cuadra 2 de Diego Ferre..ya no existe,hay un insipido edificio pequeño de 4 pisos,casi ya en la esquina con Colon... 


Lia_01 said:


> *Buenas tardes y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios, a Canelita que me olvidé ayer saludarla por "nuestro día", que deberían ser más días, a Inka, Roberto, doctor-zero, Block, Trick, Miraflorino, Chocaviento, Claudia4681....y a todos los que han visto las fotos sea para rajar o todo lo contrario.:lol:
> Respecto al artículo del papá de la China creo que tiene razón a medias, es decir que si Miraflores se hubiera quedado igual que hace treinta años no tendríamos los lindos malecones de hoy, recuerdo que eran basurales, tampoco tendríamos la Huaca Juliana que ya la hubieran lotizado, además estaba tapada, era un cerro mugriento y peligroso, donde todo el barrio iba a pasear con motos y bicicletas, también tiraban los jardineros la maleza ahí. No tendríamos LARCOMAR, que además de agrandar el Parque Salazar se le sacó provecho al acantilado y se hizo ese hermoso Centro Comercial, hoy es un atractivo turístico. Además gracias a Larcomar se contruyó el bello hotel Marriot, y todos los que están por ahí cerca como el Plaza.....etc. El Parque Central estaba lleno de ratas, la gente hacía picnic dejando todos los desechos tirados, no habían muchas flores,
> muy descuidado. Había mucha prostitución en cada esquina miraflorina, además de comercialización de drogas. Se han recuperado muchas áreas verdes. Roberto tienes razón, no es culpa de los arquitectos sino los que ponen su capital (las constructoras) para que se construya tal o cual inmueble y también las autoridades ediles. En calles tan angostas deberían dar licencia para que se contruyan hasta 8 pisos. Creo que debería ordenarse un poco esto, y también estudiar un poco los diseños y desechar esas contrucciones de muy mal gusto, por ejemplo ese cajón amarillo que han hecho en el terreno de lo que fue el palacio Marsanohno:horrendo.
> Yo tengo una lista de por lo menos 10 edificios que rompen la armonía del distrito, además de causar un malestar a la vista:nuts:espantosos, pero no los voy a nombrar porque al ser estos foros públicos puedo resentir a alguién que viva en uno de esos o tal vez lo diseñó:bash:
> Miraflorino, que gracioso "el barrio alegre", no me había percatado, es decir dónde vivía MVLL??? en Fanning creo.*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, disfruté mucho de esta última tanda...los chinos de la esquina--que varios son también japoneses, pero al final todos somos chinos o filipinos--también estarán por desaparecer con la proliferación de mercados grandes, pequeños y mega-grandes. Si mal no recuerdo, había una bodega grande en la Abancay por la zona de La Victoria, de dueños japoneses. La foto del chino Julio me encantó--con ese fondo caótico, clásico de ese tipo de bodegas.

¡La pastelería El Buen Gusto!!!! Ese lugar tiene los mejores alfajores de miel, grandes y chiquitos. Cuando he ido a Lima, me han amenazado que no me dejan regresar a la casa sin una caja de alfajores de allí. Lo mejor es que cuando vas, te dan a probar tanto que ya ni quieres consumirles. :lol:

El edificio triangular me gustó, y los perros geniales--el arrugado tenía una personalidad arrolladora...cómo habrá sido su aullido...

¡Gracias Lía, saludos!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias por tus comentarios Claudia, Roberto, Exrex, Lucu, Miraflorino y Canelita.

Lucu, el perro muy gracioso, segunda vez que veo esa raza de perros, qué raza será? ni te imaginas como ladraba, y los otros dos lo miraban como diciéndole "oe qué te pasa cuñao???":lol::nuts:

Miraflorino, tienes razón, Rafo sólo se refiere a las casas tipo rancho que ya quedan contadas con los dedos, más modernas las están demoliendo. No recuerdo la casa que nombra, que tú también me informaste hace un par de semanas atrás. Yo creo que estas casas deberían ser patrimonio cultural y ya no demolerlas, como las casas en Barranco. Para eso debería el Estado mejor dicho el INC o el Estado entregarle una partida al INC para poder comprar dichas casas, refaccionarlas y volverlas museo, o tal vez también podrían ser compradas por particulares y darles uso de restaurant (como en Barranco), tal vez academias de música, estudio de abogados,o notarías....El problema está que LA MUNICIPALIDAD DE MIRAFLORES YA NO DA LICENCIAS PARA MONTAR UN NEGOCIO, SÓLO EL 30% DE LA PROPIEDAD PUEDE UTILIZARSE PARA FINES COMERCIALES, entonces como es lógico ya NADIE VIVE EN MIRAFLORES EN UNA CASA, la compran para hacer un edificio. Además a la Municipalidad le conviene que se construyan bastantes edificios para que se pague más ARBITRIOS Y PREDIOS, es una casa sólo viven 5 o 6 personas y en un edificio hasta más de 100. Dodi, creo que en una ocasión fotografié esa casa, voy a buscar la foto:bash:

Canelita, es verdad, también los japoneses. A diferencia de los Chinos los japoneses tenían bazares que vendían de todo, pero no comestibles. Tengo una amiga japonesa que tiene su tienda propia y vende pasamanería, una gran cosa, porque los supermercados no venden ese tipo de productos, y uno siempre necesita comprar, hilos, agujas, botones, elásticos, corchetes etc. etc. Mi amiga quería cerrar la tienda pero yo la he animado que no la cierra puesto que vende cosas muy necesarias. Ahora veo que tiene más clientela. Además vende cosas muy bonitas y baratas para hacer regalos.
El Chino Julio se ha quedado en el tiempo con la mercadería pero no con los precios, debería arreglar un poco su bodega, lo que pasa es que su esposa hace años se fue a Pekín, sus hijos se casaron uno en EEUU y otra en Alemania. Me dijo que él se irá a morir a Pekin por lo que le falta muuuuchos años todavía vivir en Limahno:
Canelita, los dueños del Buen Gusto son como siempre los mismos japoneses, muy amables. Ellos ya no atienden sino sus empleados, pero se han vuelto demasiado vivos, cobran demasiado, esos alfajorcitos muy ricos me parece que antes eran más ricos, además los veo más chiquitos y te cobran 0.60 por cada uno. Una Coca Cola personal te cobran 2.70, y no te la sirven en la mesa, tú misma tienes que hacer tu cola para comprarla. Le dije a la antigua cajera "Rosita esto está muy caro" en fin, pero siempre tiene gente.

Roberto, es verdad, ARAKAKI, una bodega muy provista, a veces compro cosas que no consigo en ninguna parte ahí*


----------



## Lia_01

*:bash:Miraflorino, a cuál de estas casas de tres esquinas con 28 de Julio y Ocharán, ya que en la cuarta esquina hay un edificio se refiere Rafo León?:bash:*


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Bellas casonas Limeñas..... chèveres tus fotos Lìa.... me encantan!


----------



## roberto_vp

Justo ayer pase por 28 de Julio y vi esas casas. Tienes razon, deberian ser patrimonio, son parte de la historia del distrito y de la ciudad. Creo que otro uso interesante podria ser el de hoteles pequeños y acogedores.. en esa zona no falta demanda. Ojala podemos seguir viendo estas hermosas casas en el futuro


----------



## Lia_01

repetido


----------



## Lia_01

roberto_vp said:


> Justo ayer pase por 28 de Julio y vi esas casas. Tienes razon, deberian ser patrimonio, son parte de la historia del distrito y de la ciudad. Creo que otro uso interesante podria ser el de hoteles pequeños y acogedores.. en esa zona no falta demanda. Ojala podemos seguir viendo estas hermosas casas en el futuro


*Roberto, pero según dice el artículo de Rafo León que una de esas casas ya la demolieron? Vane, creo que ya no están esas casas.

Sigo por la Avenida 2 de Mayo para la avenida Arequipa:
Cruzando la avenida C.Espinar, esquina con Arica, una casa que ya fue, era muy bella:*





































*ERA LA CASA DE HENRY PEASE, AHÍ VIVIÓ MUCHO TIEMPO ANTES DE ENVIUDAR:*


















*UN ESTUDIO DE ABOGADOS*


















*ANGELINA CON SU DUEÑA*


----------



## roberto_vp

Rafo Leon se refiere a una de estas casas (aun quedan algunas), que esta en la misma cuadra que Palermo antes de llegar al nuevo Radisson. No recuerdo como era esa casa antes pero de hecho el edificio que van a hacer estara cerca de los 20 pisos... mas vale que al menos el diseño sea bueno.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esta es la casona que demolieron !!!!*









La demolieron hace 2 meses... en 2 días lo hicieron todo !!!.. estaba en la misma esquina de 28 de Julio (numeración impar) con Ocharán (numeración par). Ahora ha quedado la Confitería Palermo en una especie de "isla",porque también demolieron una casa a mitad de cuadra en 28 de Julio,al lado de la casa "tipo cabaña inglesa" (cottage),casi ya al frente del Hotel José Antonio.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Este es el verdadero RANCHO MIRAFLORINO !!!*









Está en 28 de Julio,290 esquina con Ocharán..justo en diagonal de la casona que demolieron... En sus inicios,éste rancho (que bien puede ser de 1910-1915),tendría mayor terreno,rodeado de huertas... Es el típico ejemplo de Rancho miraflorino,construído por inmigrantes italianos y alemanes,cuando Miraflores era un "barrio semi rural"... La desaparición de éstos Ranchos es lo que lamenta Rafo León.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Otro "rancho miraflorino" de menor tamaño*









Si se vé su patio interno,hacia la calle Ocharán,podrán apreciar como eran las huertas de éstos ranchos... o sea,constituían su patio trasero.
La casa de un piso a mitad de cuadra,que se aprecia en la foto,es de la famosa congresista Martha Hildebrandt...ella vive allí desde hace varias décadas.. la fachada es sencilla,realmente un ejemplo de austeridad para una congresista... quizás el interior si sea muy elegante....


----------



## Miraflorino

*Mini casita del historiador Jorge Basadre*

Lía : si puedes,toma fotos de la "mini casita" de Jorge Basadre...una ridiculez que la han convertido en "monumento histórico" y no puede ser ni demolida ni remodelada !!!!.... realmente una insensatez de la Municipalidad !!!!... la casita de marras,es prácticamente un cuarto con puerta a la calle... una ventana tapiada.. pasa totalmente desapercibida e incluso se confunde como un anexo de la casa de la esquina. La casita está en la calle Diego Ferré,295 casi en la esquina con la calle Colón. Está casi al frente de la casa donde vivió Mario Vargas Llosa (actualmente un edificio pequeño de 4 pisos). Si tomas fotos,los foristas se darán cuenta de lo absurdo que significa haber denominado "monumento histórico" a semejante ridiculez !!!.. ni siquiera una placa conmemorativa que indique que allí vivió Basadre... quizás la casa original haya sido la de la esquina y sólo quedó "esa partecita" original... 
De paso,ya que estarás "a un pasito"... ja,ja,ja.... le tomas más fotos a mi casa... con color nuevo en la fachada !!!.... Gracias !!!!...


----------



## Lia_01

*Miraflorino, Basadre fue profesor de mi madre, ella no cree que haya vivido en tu calle, aunque dice que no porfía porque a lo mejor ....

Oh:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:hno:hno:hno:hno:

El año pasado:*










*Hoy snif snif snifhno:hno:hno:hno:hno:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Para acabar con la avenida 2 de Mayo, me voy a saltear varias cuadras hasta la esquina de esta avenida con la de Arequipa, al centro cultural de la universidad Ricardo Palma, que veo unas esculturas de cañas y papel medio raras:*


----------



## Lia_01

*UY QUE MIEDO, UNA TARÁNTULA:*


----------



## roberto_vp

Que interesante lugar, excelente tener un sitio como este dedicado al arte en Miraflores.


----------



## Lia_01

Roberto, y lo bueno es que es gratis. También me dijeron que en las noches en el auditorio que queda al lado hay espectáculos, el martes pasado hubo ópera.


----------



## dra.naths

que linda! la casona de la Richi. fui a esa expo el mes pasado. es de los talleres de diseño de Juvenal Baracco y otros arquitectos. 

ah. y el martes pasado. no hubo opera. se presento la Orquesta Sinfonica Juvenil de Guayaquil. no pude ir. pero si se de otra presentación te lo haré saber, ya que el ingreso siempre es libre.


----------



## Seth

Que interesantes esculturas, me compraría una para mi cuarto 

Gracias por las fotos Lia


----------



## Miraflorino

*Foto tomada desde "el point"*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué interesantes esas esculturas, bastante creativas. Y como dice naths, el local en sí es lindo también...

¡Buen fin de semana Lía, gracias!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y muchas gracias por sus comentarios.
Naths, muchas gracias por la información. Es muy lindo este local, y que bueno que hayan rescatado la casa original. 
Lu, a mí también me gustaría tener una, pero no tendría sitio dónde ponerla, muy originales todas, me gustaron. 
Miraflorino NO VEO EL POINT??? no veo la foto.
Canelita, también te deseo un buen fin de semana para tí.*


----------



## J Block

Me gustó mucho esa exposición.  Qué chéveres tus últimas fotos, Lía!


----------



## carlos07

Lia, buenas fotos y como dices las casonas en Miraflores se están acabando y dando lugar a una vista mas moderna. No es malo o bueno apenas, es. Algunos lugares se mantendrán, como la avenida Arequipa otros lugares por fuerza de sus dueños, hoy en dia si paseas por Miraflores ya no sentirás la atmosfera de hace 20 años, mas al mismo tiempo se está convirtiendo en un distrito muy comercial y centrico. A mi me apena que algunas calles ya las desconozco mas al mismo tiempo me dá gusto ese nuevo visual. Esperemos que todo siga bien por allá y bueno gracias por mostrarnos un pedazo de la tierrita


----------



## Chocaviento

Muy interesantes las esculturas  gracias por sus aportes, asi conocemos más y nos informamos más


----------



## Miraflorino

*Fotos antiguas de Miraflores*

No olviden que se están exponiendo fotos de la época de la Guerra con Chile (1880-1881 aprox.) en el museo del Parque Reducto de San Antonio...Esta mañana de Domingo de Ramos pasé por allí... atienden de lunes a sábados de 10 de la mañana hasta las 5 de la tarde. Cuesta 5 soles,pero si tu DNI tiene dirección de Miraflores,sólo cuesta 3 soles.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y muchas gracias por dejar sus comentarios a Block, Carlos, Chocaviento y Miraflorino.
Carlos, qué tales vacaciones?
Miraflorino, sí sabía que esa era la casa de Martucha H., antes siempre tenía resguardo policial. Si fui a ese museo en el Reducto, muy interesante.
Ya para acabar con el tema de la U. Ricardo Palma, les pego estas fotos de la semana pasada, de los exteriores, y del bellísimo:lol: edificio que queda en el terreno del palacete Marsano, una hermosura:nuts:hno:*





















































:bash:


----------



## Lia_01

*El día de hoy que hace creo que más de 30 grados de calor, han bombardeado la avenida Arequipa en Miraflores???:dunno::gunz::hammer::righton::wallbash:
Còmo acaso no vienen los presidentes de todos los países del mundo???:bash:
Por qué todo se hace a último momento?*









*OH que pena, ya no hay por donde puedan caminar los peatones, ni siquiera habrán bancas snifhno:*























































*NO SE VEN BANCAS, QUE ANGOSTA LA VEREDA. BRAAAAVO, ASÍ TENDRÁN MÁS SITIO PARA HACER CARRERAS LAS COMBIS!!!! Y SUBIRSE Y ATROPELLAR A LOS PEATONES QUE PASEAN POR LA BERMA CENTRAL*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Punkekes!!! Nos invaden!!!


Chéveres las fotos, Lía. Si antes Castañeda me caía quaker, ahora comencé a odiarlo...


----------



## roberto_vp

Interesantes fotos.. son bonitas las casas de la Av. Arequipa, con una gran excepcion en esa mole... por lo enos podrian haber hecho un centro comercial mas bonito 
no se que cosa estaran tramando con esa avenida pero sigo sosteniendo que la razon de su desastre es que pasen tantisimas lineas de combis.. no puede ser una sola con buses grandes, como antes?


----------



## J Block

Chéveres las fotos!

Lía, no te preocupes, el render corresponde a las primeras cuadras de la avenida Arequipa en las cuales no hay bancas. La parte de San Isidro y Miraflores conservarán sus bancas, faroles y areas verdes. 

Ah...a mi también me llega Castañeda. Están polveando la ciudad para mostrarla al mundo: Arbolitos por aquí, banquitas y farolitos por allá, nuevas pistas por aquí, veredas adoquinadas por allá... pero no hacen nada por resolver el problema de fondo, el caótico transporte público. Eso es lo que me llega.


----------



## Aedus

Qué lástima lo del palacio Marsano. Se ha cambiado a un palecete con personalidad y bonito diseño por una caja con huecos cuadrados. Bueno similar a lo que pasó con la casa Espá y Metro.


----------



## Lia_01

*FOTOS DEL RECUERDO*

*CONCUERDO CON TODOS USTEDES. NO TIENE NOMBRE, DESPUÉS QUE SE BAJARON AL PALACETE MARSANO PARA HACER ESA CAJA AMARILLA HORROROSA, AHORA ANGOSTANDO EL PASAJE PEATONAL DEL MEDIO, DESTRUYENDO LOS ÁRBOLES QUE HABÍAN EN AMBOS COSTADOS, ES DECIR 2 HILERAS PARA PONER UNA SÓLA HILERA DE ARBOLITOS EN EL MEDIOhno:.POR QUÉ NO SE CONSULTA A LOS VECINOS ANTES? SI NOSOTROS PAGAMOS NUESTRO IMPUESTOS PREDIALES PUNTUALES.
PARA QUE GUARDEN ESTAS FOTOS DEL RECUERDO:*


----------



## mirkomiano

*Te doy toda la razón Lía*

En todos los pasíses civilizados del mundo, la tendencia es a la inversa, ampliar veredas y reducir pistas, acá no, es que Castañeda no quiere pelearse con los transportistas por que jura que van a votar por él cuando se lanze a la presidencia, para mí es uno de los peores alcaldes que hemos tenido, haciendo obras aparatosas con evidente cálculo político pero solucionar los problemas reales no le interesa para nada por eso anuló el contrato con Lidercom justo cuando le tocaba pasar la revisión técnica a los transportistas, le encantan las combis, couster, micros, etc. su famoso corredor metropolitano se está demorando un siglo.. a mí me cae pééeééesimo, espero que nuestro próximo alcalde sea mejor que este.
Slds.
Mirko


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bueno estoy de regreso por aca, vaya qué bakán ... los chinos de la esquina ... ellos suplieron a los italianos de los establecimientos comerciales de otra época jejeje ... la expo del Ccori Wasi esta interesante y 

que se supone que es esto???? :nuts:


----------



## Limanidad

Con esto del APEC creo que Lima esta generando más desmonte que el propio Pisco, a propósito que estan haciendo por dicha ciudad y alrededores, nadie lo sabe. El progreso es bueno, pero llegar a "reparar" la mitad de las principales vias de Lima meses antes, yo no se. Y si Lia el "Cubo Borg" (+) es simplemente *FEO*.
(+) Nave aliénigena de Viaje a las estrellas, de una civilización mitad máquina y humana sin voluntad propia y gobierno centralizado.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y bueno lo de las "obras de mejoración" de las vías de comunicación a lo menos en Lima debieron hacerse muuucho antes .. todo lo hacen a ultimo momento .. hasta cuando??? ... las ultimas fotos pal recuerdo.


----------



## Aedus

Por supuesto, Lia, las avenidas con árboles frondosos mejoran cualquier entorno urbano. Esa zona de la Av. Arequipa lo que necesitaba era mantenimiento y no que reduzcan las áreas verdes, con árboles incluido. Castañeda no está tocando uno de los problema de fondo de Lima como es el transporte.


----------



## J Block

Es que los limeños nos quejamos del tránsito y de la falta de obras por parte de Castañeda pero no hacemos nada, pues. Con quejarnos en un foro no vamos a solucionar nada. Deberíamos hacer algo para hacerle ver a nuestro querido Castañeda lo fastidiados que estamos con el transporte público.


----------



## Miraflorino

*No reducir el espacio verde*

Estoy de acuerdo en remodelar avenidas,pero sin que tenga que tocarse para nada sus paseos centrales,como es el caso de la Avenida Arequipa...pocas avenidas en Lima tienen esos paseos centrales en los que hay árboles,jardines,florecitas,plantitas... entiendo por ejemplo que pongan la pista de las 55 cuadras de la Avenida Petit Thouars en excelente estado,puesto que dicha avenida no tiene espacios verdes.....pero reducir el espacio verde del paseo central de la Avenida Arequipa es un crimen ecológico...con el cuento que se ampliarán las pistas unos 60 ó 70 centímetros más a cada lado,todo para que luego del APEC,circulen quizás el doble de combis que hoy circulan.... me quedo espantado de ver en la Avenida Larco y la Avenida Arequipa unos ómnibus grandes horrorosos (felízmente que hay pocos....todavía !!!!)...definitivamente el transporte público de Lima está HORROROSO..... ESPANTOSO..... DEPRIMENTÍSIMO.... cuando dejé Lima a fines de 1988,el transporte público era superior que el actual...hemos INVOLUCIONADO... en lugar de EVOLUCIONAR.... qué pena !!!..qué rabia,qué furia siento como limeño !!!!... para colmo de males,ahora resulta que se están peleando en la Municipalidad por las licitaciones de la Estación Central y el "nuevo" Metropolitano.... así que estén preparados que eso puede convertirse en la nueva versión del "tren eléctrico del primer gobierno de Alan García"... qué tristeza...qué impotencia !!!!... Lima está entre LAS 25 CIUDADES MÁS POBLADAS DEL PLANETA !!!!... no se merece el transporte público espantoso que tenemos... por último,hasta se podría soportar las terríficas combis si el trato de los choferes y cobradores fuera alturado....pero aparte que el servicio es pésimo...ellos se dan el lujo de insultar a los usuarios y de imponer poca higiene ..con uñas larguísimas y sucias,apestando a axila,pezuña,etc,etc... realmente espeluznante...y tratando al público como ganado que llevan al matadero !!!!... y ni que decir de los diálogos con tantas lisuras entre chofer y cobrador que deben soportar los sufridos usuarios... es de terror !!!!... ésto de la Avenida Arequipa,sólo va a servir para que pululen más combis y nos invadan por miles esos seres tan poco gratos como son los choferes y cobradores...qué lástima !!!!... qué pena realmente !!!!... y qué tristeza de como están destruyendo una avenida tan linda y emblemática de la ciudad como lo es la Avenida Arequipa... no se contentaron con destruir el hermoso Palacio Marsano y convertirlo en un verdadero mamarracho... sino que ahora nos imponen a que dicha avenida cuente con menos espacio verde... qué crueldad !!!!.... qué barbarie !!!!...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Los balcones-terrazas de Rafo León*

Lía : quisiera pensar que éstos balcones-terrazas de éste simpático edificio miraflorino,no están dentro de la lista de "balconcitos COJ...." que enfatiza Rafo León...


----------



## Miraflorino

*2 maravillosas casonas de la calle Porta en Miraflores*

Lía : no sabes lo eternamente agradecido que te estoy por haber expuesto fotos de éstas 2 preciosas casonas.... las adoro !!!... casi todos los días paso delante de ellas,sólo por el placer de verlas aunque sea un ratito..... están juntitas,a mitad de la cuadra 7 - numeración par,de la calle Porta.... y sobretodo me encanta que ambas están "medio descuidadas",con un aire campestre muy auténtico..surrealistas,al estar cada vez más rodeadas de edificios altos... de noche se aprecian más "rurales y hermosas"... por un momento sueñas que estás en un pequeño pueblo y zas.... alzas la vista y te topas con edificios de más de 15 pisos en los alrededores !!!!!....
La primera casa está más cerca del malecón,casi para llegar a la calle Buenos Aires,prácticamente es el inicio de la calle Diego Ferré,puesto que mira toda su primera cuadra.... 
















La segunda casa está más cerca a la calle Juan Fanning :
























Las 2 casas juntas,vistas desde la calle Buenos Aires con dirección hacia la calle Juan Fanning :


----------



## carlos07

Inkandrew9 said:


>


Lia, si, me tome todo el mes de febrero y ande de mochilero pelo mundo afora, pena que no fui a Lima, para caminar por la Arequipa hasta bajar a las playas, era mi programa favorito, pena que ahora la estan diminuyendo, espero que el año que viene no la desaparezcan del todo...hno: Que cosa no? acabarán con la ciclovia ? ... no me conformo. Bueno, sobre el edificio amarillo donde era el palacio Marsano, una calamidad y lo que es mas feo es que mantuvieron los muros externos, que nada tienen que ver uno con lo otro, como para recordarnos ... aqui yace ... Que desatino de los arquitectos que proyectaron ese edificio...hno: Bueno en lo demás, lindas tus fotos y gracias por mostrarlas, que rico el calor, hein ? y el cielo celeste...


----------



## roberto_vp

^^
Eso de mantener las rejas no era lo que planteaba Rafo Leon? Uyy...


----------



## carlos07

roberto_vp said:


> ^^
> Eso de mantener las rejas no era lo que planteaba Rafo Leon? Uyy...


No sé, mas se ve simplemente horrible, de muy mal gusto. Ya fué triste que demolieran el palacio, mas juntar esos dos estilos es el colmo de males. hno:


----------



## Lia_01

*HOLA Y MUCHAS GRACIAS POR COMENTAR, gracias Mirko y bienvenido por aquí, Inka, Limanidad, Aedus, Block, Miraflorino, Carlos, roberto.
Es verdad que quejándonos en el foro no vamos a sacar naaada, pero entonces cómo lo haríamos block? tú crees que alguién nos va a hacer caso? hasta se reirían de nosotros... Las rejas, seguramente como todo el mundo se quejó de lo horripilant que es ese cajón amarillo que parece de las kermesses del colegio que había un juego de ratones que se meten en las cajas que uno apuesta...que por qué tumbaron el palacete...ZAS ....pensaron : "UNA BRILLANTE IDEA: DEJÉMOS LAS REJAS para que no nos critiquen taaanto":bash::bash::bash:hno: YA NO YA, NO PEGAN ESAS REJAS AHÍ:nuts:
Como no me quiero seguir amargando voy a voltear la pàgina y pegar unas fotos del Domingo de Ramos:*



















VAMOS A LA IGLESIA SANTA MARÍA EN EL LÍMITE CON SAN ISIDRO, ES DECIR QUE PERTENECE A ESTE DISTRITO, YA QUE LA VEREDA DE ENFRENTE QUE ESTÁ WONG ES MIRAFLORES.





































CAPILLA MARÍA REINA:










VAMOS A COMER ALGO A LA BAGUETTE QUE QUEDA EN LA AVENIDA PARDO Y ALIAGA:










EL SOL QUEMA, ESTÁ MUY FUERTE EL CALOR.


----------



## Lia_01

UN HOTEL























































NOS VAMOS PARA LA AVENIDA SANTA CRUZ Y LA CONTINUACIÓN DE LA AVENIDA PARDO Y ALIAGA DISTRITO MIRAFLORES SE LLAMA AV. SANTA MARÍA









LA IGLESIA EVANGÉLICA, ESTÁ ABIERTA, VOY A VER QUE HAY DENTRO:


----------



## Lia_01

HAY UNA SEÑORA AL LADO DERECHO DE BLUSA ROJA PARADA, ES COMO SI ESTUVIERA JURAMENTANDO A LAS PERSONAS QUE ESTÁN AL LADO IZQUIERDO:









DEJAMOS LA IGLESIA










CASA TIPO TUDOR COMO LAS QUE LE GUSTA A MIRAFLORINO-DODI:





































VOLTEAMOS POR ARICA


----------



## Lia_01

MAS CASAS PARA MIRAFLORINO. ESTÁN BONITAS:























































ME ENCANTA




























VOLTEO POR ESTA CALLE Y ME VOY A WONG A COMPRAR UNOS COMESTIBLES. FELIZMENTE POR ESTA ZONA NO ESTÁN BOMBARDEANDO:cheers:.:bash:


----------



## guillermochs

Te salió chvre esta foto









Y estas vacas?


----------



## Lia_01

LAS VACAS NO SÉ QUE SIGNIFICARÁN, UNA PARED DE LA BAGUETTE ESTÁ DECORADA CON ESE CUADRO:nuts:


----------



## J Block

Qué chéveres tus fotos Lía! Te has paseado por mi antiguo barrio! 



guillermochs said:


> Te salió chvre esta foto


Mi antiguo cole! Qué nostalgia.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos, esa zona del limite con San Isidro me gusta bastante, es tranquila a pesar de tener tanta vida cerca en el Ovalo Gutierrez. Ojala se conserven como hasta ahora las casas de la Av. Santa Cruz y no acaben siendo cajas hno:


----------



## Lia_01

block, que bueno que te gustó, fue telepatía? guillermo también eres del María Reina?
roberto, en la Avenida Santa Cruz hay bastantes cajas también, aunque no tan feas, pero no me dan ganas de fotografiarlas.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonitas fotos Lìa, esa casa granate es muy bakàn, las Tudor son bellisimas, verdad ... esa estatua a la entrada de la Iglesia Sta Maria, parece que fuera la de un Arcàngel Arcabucero.

PD: Por cierto la pintura de las vacas fue antes de desayunarlas, estaban toneando :lol:


----------



## A380_luis

Esa zona por donde se encuentra la iglesia anglicana es muy buena. Lindas fotos


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esta casa fue la que mas me ha gustado*

Lia : si bien las Tudor me fascinan,de todas las que expusiste,esta (no tengo acentos) fue la que mas me ha gustado :


----------



## Miraflorino

*Bonita la Avenida Santa Cruz*

Recuerdo los fines de semana cuando tenia (no tengo acentos),11,12,13 años de edad e iba al Cine Alcazar con amigos y primos,caminando por la Avenida... pasar el colegio Maria Reina.... bordear el Ovalo Gutierrez...ir luego del cinema al Bar B-Q...... o a leer algo "al paso" a la Libreria Epoca.... es una zona que es muy especial para mi....felizmente con los años no ha decaido ni se ha llenado de edificaciones de dudoso gusto....sigue manteniendo ese ambiente bonito y distinguido....
Lia...si puedes,toma fotos al colegio Inmaculado Corazon,o sea,la primaria del colegio Santa Maria,que esta en la esquina de las avenidas Angamos y Santa Cruz...ese colegio es precioso !!!!....


----------



## Miraflorino

*Están demoliendo la esquina de Schell con Alcanfores !!!!*

Lía : Te acuerdas la casa vieja donde decía "Scheel",que tú le tomaste una foto ?????...pues la están demoliendo desde ayer !!!.... al igual que lo hicieron hace pocas semanas con Don Jamón,al frente,en diagonal....


----------



## Chocaviento

Que linda la última casa  me encanto!  gracias por las fotos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Esa zona es bieeeeeeeeeeeeen bonita. Es raro que aún se conserven sus casonas... Más allá ya se pueden ver edificios de cinco pisos a más... Ojalá que se mantenga así.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL

ESTA ES MI HATO EN MIRAFLORES.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Tocayo...en qué parte de SEEFLOWERS está ????*

Recuerda que yo también soy ENRIQUE DANIEL...y Miraflorino para más.... 


ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> ESTA ES MI HATO EN MIRAFLORES.


----------



## Canelita

Lía, comprendo perfectamente tu frustración con el "bombardeo", y es que las municipalidades deberían comunicarse más con los residentes de sus zonas, no es justo que hagan todo eso así porque sí, a última hora y sin consultar con los vecinos. Deben organizarse y hacer valer sus derechos, es como con todo movimiento de protesta, se demora pero eventualmente se puede llegar a motivar cambios positivos en los municipios. Yo he estado un poco frustrada también, porque me semi-bombardearon la pista que da al lugar donde estaciono, cambiaron el medidor de agua subterráneo y me dejaron el montón de tierra con un cono encima, y no podía estacionarme bien (adelante tengo una salida de agua para los bomberos, si cubro eso me tiran una papeleta). Recién ayer a más de una semana vinieron a retirar todo eso. hno:

Las casas que fotografiaste están preciosas, el cole de JBlock muy bonito...Lía, no creo que esa iglesia sea evangélica, lo digo porque mencionan a St. Francis por ahí, y los vitrales no creo que los tengan en las iglesias evangélicas...quizá sea de otra rama religiosa.

Oh, no sabía que había TGI Friday's por allá...por aquí han estado vendiendo una versión de pollo a la brasa peruano en esos restaurantes... 

¡Saludos!!! :cheers2:


----------



## J Block

Canelita, esa es la catedral The Good Shepherd de denominación anglicana, lo que aquí se conoce como episcopal, son algo como una mezcla entre protestantes y católicos.


----------



## Canelita

Claro, la rama que inició Enrique VIII para poder divorciarse. Ahora entiendo, tiene sentido...gracias Bruno. 



J Block said:


> Canelita, esa iglesia es anglicana, lo que aquí se conoce como episcopal, son algo como una mezcla entre protestantes y católicos.


----------



## J Block

^^ Exacto. 

De nada Canelita.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Típico Rancho Miraflorino*

Lía tomó ésta foto del rancho de la calle San Martín 352 (entre las calles Colón y Ocharán),casi al frente del Hotel Sol de Oro y casi al costado del Restaurante de Rafael Osterling. 
Cuando Rafo León habla de "ranchos",se refiere a éstos... no son las casas antiguas de los años 20s,30s ó 40s..... sino más bien casonas anteriores a 1920 que en sus comienzos estaban rodeadas de amplias huertas,jardines y corralones... Un ejemplo clásico es éste "Rancho",actualmente ya sin sus huertas circundantes...


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y muchas gracias por sus interesantes comentarios. Inka lo de las vacas flacas ni idea:lol:Yibra tienes razón. Chocaviento, Miraflorino a mi también me encanta esa casa, parece de cuentos, una casa prototipo norteamericano. Canelita, A389 la iglesia es anglicana. Enrique Daniel sigues viviendo ahí? Dodi, tienes razón, ranchos son las casas de los primeros años del siglo XX, en su mayoría son de adobe.
Ayer me di una vueltita por el centro de Miraflores, que tranquilas se ven las calles con poca gente y casi sin combis:cheers:
voy por el calle Tarata, no están ni los ambulantes de siempre, hoy como nunca me cruzo con muchos perros figuerettis, en todo el verano casi no había visto ninguno:*
son hembras las dos, muy simpáticas:lol:































































mmm lo tienen amarrado al caniche









Una perrita robusta









Me voy a Vivanda y me cruzo con una malgenida perrita









Paso un ratito por la iglesia La Virgen Milagrosa:


----------



## Lia_01

*Canelita, la orden viene de la municipalidad de Lima, del alcalde de Lima que tiene como 82% de aceptación, y por eso naaaadie protesta, menos los dueños, choferes de combis....., mejor no sigo porque me da cólera. Y justo a las pocas semanas que vienen todos los presidentes europeos, y luego a fin de año la reunión de APEC, dirán que fea ciudad, toda bombardeada:bash:
Tienes razón block, es anglicana, que viene a ser como la luterana....una creada por Henry VIII y la otra por Martin Lutero.
Me voy ahora a la Tiendecita Blanca que me encanta la torta de queso, es diferente a todas, una delicia:*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## A380_luis

Lia_01 said:


> * A389 la iglesia es anglicana*


*

Si ya sé que es anglicana, solo que se me pasó una "n" como a ti se te pasó el "9" jaja. buenas fotos, saludos.*


----------



## Chocaviento

Me causaron risa los perritos por sus ojitos  gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Canelita

Qué tranquilo estaba ese día, Lía, tienes razón, y los perros lindos, pero cómo te mostró sus caninos ese perrito blanco, eh, bien salvajito/a... :lol:

¡Gracias Lía! :cheers2:


----------



## carlos07

Lia la perrita robusta es de la misma raza que la mia, Boxer, son muy juguetones, cariñosos y dociles, les encantan los niños. La ciudad está calma, deve ser por el feriado prolongado, mejor, de esa forma caminas mas tranquila... Oye anda con cuidado lei en el periódico que unos chicos fueron presos por andar tomando fotos a los aviones, vaya a ser que te confundan con una espia de Bin Laden o algo asi :lol:... no, mejor ni bromeo con eso... no tengas miedo y siguenos mostrando lo linda que esta nuestra ciudad...


----------



## Miraflorino

*No le metas miedo porfa....*

Carlitos VII : please.... porque en una de esas le entra la "noica" a nuestra querida Lia...y chau fotos !!!!.... lo de los muchachos es algo distinto.... estaban en terreno militar (aunque no fue culpa de ellos,porque "para variar",no habían letreros indicadores y ellos se sentían hiper seguros pensando que estaban en una chacra común y corriente.... es más,luego les dijeron que los hubieron podido matar,puesto que como el terreno es militar,están autorizados para abrir fuego ... pero el colmo,que ni siquiera una indicación de "zona prohibida" !!!!!)...


carlos07 said:


> Lia la perrita robusta es de la misma raza que la mia, Boxer, son muy juguetones, cariñosos y dociles, les encantan los niños. La ciudad está calma, deve ser por el feriado prolongado, mejor, de esa forma caminas mas tranquila... Oye anda con cuidado lei en el periódico que unos chicos fueron presos por andar tomando fotos a los aviones, vaya a ser que te confundan con una espia de Bin Laden o algo asi :lol:... no, mejor ni bromeo con eso... no tengas miedo y siguenos mostrando lo linda que esta nuestra ciudad...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Clásico de Semana Santa*

Lía : Ya le otorgaste a la Tiendecita Blanca el título de "vidriera de Pascua Florida"... el año pasado nos deleitamos con tus fotos y ahora ésta versión 2008 está genial.... demás está decirte que devoraría todas esas "delicias pascuales"....


----------



## Miraflorino

*Compadeciendo a los vecinos de la calle Atahualpa en Miraflores*

Tengo un amigo que vive en el edificio número 267 de Atahualpa y todos los vecinos están más que enojados por la invasión de tráfico en la calle debido al desvío de la Avenida Arequipa.... en menor medida,sufren también los vecinos de Coronel Inclán...


----------



## Lia_01

carlos07 said:


> Lia la perrita robusta es de la misma raza que la mia, Boxer, son muy juguetones, cariñosos y dociles, les encantan los niños. La ciudad está calma, deve ser por el feriado prolongado, mejor, de esa forma caminas mas tranquila... Oye anda con cuidado lei en el periódico que unos chicos fueron presos por andar tomando fotos a los aviones, vaya a ser que te confundan con una espia de Bin Laden o algo asi :lol:... no, mejor ni bromeo con eso... no tengas miedo y siguenos mostrando lo linda que esta nuestra ciudad...


*:lol::lol::lol:sabes que igualito me dijo el viernes en el Regatas un amigo de mi esposo:nuts:. Estos muchachos no serán de skycraper?:lol: tienen cara de ser muuuy inocentes, pobres, además no tienen la culpa ya que no hay nadie ni ninguna señal que les impida tomar fotoshno:. Carlos te contaré que mi tío uno de los hermanos de mi padre (que en Paz descansen todos) iba con su hijo mayor mi primo a esos campos contínuos al aeropuerto, y se echaban boca arriba debajo de los aviones, es decir dónde tomaban fuerza los aviones para despegar, que locos, pero era el vacilón de todos los fines de semana. Por supuesto que a mi papá no se le ocurrió hacer eso, que yo me muero.
A389, ni cuenta me había dado ni del número ni de la letra
Chocaviento, parece que los mejores amigos del hombre se dan cuenta de que los están fotografiando? algunos se ponen en unas poses muy graciosas.
Canelita, el blanco felizmente que lo tenían con correa porque sinó me sacaba el alma, ladraba como un doberman.
Miraflorino, creo que el único restaurant-cafetería que arregla su local para Pascua de Resurrección es la Tiendecita Blanca. Es cara, pero sus productos son de primera calidad, además el sitio también se paga, ya que siempre la tienen decorada muy bonita, nunca perdió la elegancia. Además son muy amables ya que me dejan tomar fotos de todo. Mi abuelo era amigo del señor Bachmann, el suizo pastelero que fundó este restaurant. Es un sitio que me recuerda mucho mi niñez. El tráfico está horrible, las combis pasan ahora por la calle Atahualpa y por otras calles adyacentes. Has pasado por la avenida Arequipa? yo ya no quiero pasar ya que me dan ganas de llorar, que tristezahno::bash:

Les he dejado un saludo por Pascua de Resurrección en mi blog:
http://bobadas-lia.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Limanidad

Hermosas tus fotos de los perritos, al igual que Carlos07 también tengo un Boxer y son como los describe. La tiendecita blanca, también me trae recuerdos mi abuelita compraba ahí a veces unos pastelitos muy ricos, realmente no recuerdo su nombre y su pan era inigualable, imagino que continuará igual de delicioso. Su decoración de Pascua realmente bella. Otra vez muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Limanidad

Monumento que le dedicaremos los psicólogos a Castañeda por darnos más clientes.


----------



## Miraflorino

*En fin... paciencia nomás.....*

claro que he pasado por la Avenida Arequipa y casi en una combi nos sacamos la PM en la esquina de Atahualpa con Enrique Palacios.... la verdad que el transporte público de Lima....*ES EL PEOR DEL PLANETA !!!!! *..... realmente DE TERROR !!!!!.....
ni que se enteren mis amistades paraguayas que yo tanto me llenaba la boca allá hablando maravillas de los Ikarus y los Büssings... si vieran éstas miles de miles de combis,estoy más que seguro se compadecerían de mi y les inspiraría lástima por vivir en una ciudad con un transporte público tan arruinado...


Lia_01 said:


> *:lol::lol::lol:sabes que igualito me dijo el viernes en el Regatas un amigo de mi esposo:nuts:. Estos muchachos no serán de skycraper?:lol: tienen cara de ser muuuy inocentes, pobres, además no tienen la culpa ya que no hay nadie ni ninguna señal que les impida tomar fotoshno:. Carlos te contaré que mi tío uno de los hermanos de mi padre (que en Paz descansen todos) iba con su hijo mayor mi primo a esos campos contínuos al aeropuerto, y se echaban boca arriba debajo de los aviones, es decir dónde tomaban fuerza los aviones para despegar, que locos, pero era el vacilón de todos los fines de semana. Por supuesto que a mi papá no se le ocurrió hacer eso, que yo me muero.
> A389, ni cuenta me había dado ni del número ni de la letra
> Chocaviento, parece que los mejores amigos del hombre se dan cuenta de que los están fotografiando? algunos se ponen en unas poses muy graciosas.
> Canelita, el blanco felizmente que lo tenían con correa porque sinó me sacaba el alma, ladraba como un doberman.
> Miraflorino, creo que el único restaurant-cafetería que arregla su local para Pascua de Resurrección es la Tiendecita Blanca. Es cara, pero sus productos son de primera calidad, además el sitio también se paga, ya que siempre la tienen decorada muy bonita, nunca perdió la elegancia. Además son muy amables ya que me dejan tomar fotos de todo. Mi abuelo era amigo del señor Bachmann, el suizo pastelero que fundó este restaurant. Es un sitio que me recuerda mucho mi niñez. El tráfico está horrible, las combis pasan ahora por la calle Atahualpa y por otras calles adyacentes. Has pasado por la avenida Arequipa? yo ya no quiero pasar ya que me dan ganas de llorar, que tristezahno::bash:
> 
> Les he dejado un saludo por Pascua de Resurrección en mi blog:
> http://bobadas-lia.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Limeñito

Ahora se llama Miratur? Alguien que me diga la hora y el lugar?
Y ya decía yo que Miraflores es una pasarela para perros de todos los tamaños, colores y formas.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias.
Limanidad, esos boxer se quedan así enanos? como los poodle toy? recién los veo, tienen una cara muy graciosa, y son buenísimos. Más que psicólogos dentro de poco necesitaremos psiquiatras, que nos lleven con camisa de fuerza, cuando veo este desastre (con todo el mundo que converso piensa lo mismo) es de llorar:bash:
Dodi, no sólo tus amistades, vienen los presidentes de la Unión Europea a fines de Mayo para la reunión (no de Apec que esa es a fin de año), viene por ejemplo Monsieur Nicolas Sarkozy con su nueva first lady Carla Bruni, ooolalá, que linda ciudad es Lima, se parece a Paris van a decir?:nuts::nuts::nuts:
Limeñito, antes era Mirabus, pero el nuevo alcalde contrató Mira Tur. Paseos por lugares de Miraflores 1 hora cuesta 10 soles (se sopone que para los que viven en el distrito es la mitad, pero es mentira, igual te cobran 10 soles). Hay un paseo que es Lima de noche, creo que dura 3 horas desde las 6 de la tarde hasta las 9 de la noche, el bus sale en la esquina de Hiraoka en Petit Thours, no sé cuanto cuesta, incluye Lima histórica, y también las fuentes de agua de Sta. Beatriz. Voy a averiguar.*

Una caminata por el Malecón 28 de Julio hasta una parte de la Avenida 28 de Julio:









No sé qué significa esa escultura, ni quién la ha hecho, seguro que Delfín.


















Pescadería Alfresco


----------



## carlos07

Ojala no permitan la continuidad de la obra, además de cortar arboles descaracterizan la avenida que como dijo otro forista fue creada como un Boulevard.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas noches, los he leído a todos y muchas gracias por sus comentarios, creo que la mayoría estamos de acuerdo de que se está cometiendo una barbaridad, que no sólo afectará al distrito sino a todo Lima. Cada día tenemos más contaminación vehicular, yo personalmente pienso que por cada vehículo debería haber al menos UN ARBOL. Por cada vehículo que se venda debería sembrarse un árbol y mantenerlo y no CERRARLES LOS CANALES DE REGADÍO, es lógico que ningún ser viviente PUEDE VIVIR SIN AGUA:cheers::cheers::cheers:Cómo no van a acabar enfermándose entonces??? Lima, está a punto de estar en el ranking de las ciudades más contaminadas del mundo, que lástima. Estos árboles no son tan viejos, no estaban toooodos enfermos. Es como si a la Avenida Pedro de Osma en Barranco le sacaran toooodos los árboles:bash: que ésos si soy muy viejos, pero se curan. Acabo de retroceder en el tiempo y me he acordado de un alcalde que tuvimos (no por votación popular) que quiso levantar tooodo el parque central de Miraflores y el Parque Kennedy para hacer una PLAYA DE ESTACIONAMIENTO SUBTERRÁNEA, previamente le puso esa ESPANTOSA X con blanco en todos los árboles y dijo que estaban con un virus y había que sacarloshno:Felizmente que su plan no prosperó, pero si demolieron la Casa Marsano:bash::bash:*


----------



## jos18g

carlos07 said:


> Lia, si, me tome todo el mes de febrero y ande de mochilero pelo mundo afora, pena que no fui a Lima, para caminar por la Arequipa hasta bajar a las playas, era mi programa favorito, pena que ahora la estan diminuyendo, espero que el año que viene no la desaparezcan del todo...hno: Que cosa no? acabarán con la ciclovia ? ... no me conformo. Bueno, sobre el edificio amarillo donde era el palacio Marsano, una calamidad y lo que es mas feo es que mantuvieron los muros externos, que nada tienen que ver uno con lo otro, como para recordarnos ... aqui yace ... Que desatino de los arquitectos que proyectaron ese edificio...hno: Bueno en lo demás, lindas tus fotos y gracias por mostrarlas, que rico el calor, hein ? y el cielo celeste...











que cambiaron esta porqueria por el palacio marsano, hubieran acondicionado el palacio asi hubiera venido mas gente que se quedaria asombrada por el palacio.


----------



## ketoperuano

*LIA ...de siempre !!!! ...*


----------

